# NGD: Fender SPECIAL EDITION CUSTOM TELECASTER FMT HH



## DANiMALxMD (Dec 28, 2014)

Yo, finally ending my Tele GAS with this thing. 































Mahogany body, flamed maple top
Rosewood board
Set neck
Seymour Duncan 59- Neck
Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates- Bridge
Coil tap switch

Nothing really to say, its amazing and practically a steal at $699.


----------



## seanseanhd (Dec 28, 2014)

That is a nice Tele.


----------



## Pav (Dec 28, 2014)

Holy shit.

That honestly has to be one of the nicest, sexiest Teles I've ever seen. HNGD my friend, this guitar turns my entire opinion of Telecasters on its head.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 28, 2014)

You could make some sweet fretboards with your floor pieces!
Hngd!


----------



## Ludgate (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, HNGD, that has to be one of the nicest Teles I've seen. Admittedly, I'm kind of a snob when it comes to where the guitar was manufactured, but it seems like factories in Indonesia have been putting out some stellar work in recent years. Any comments on the overall fit and finish?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 28, 2014)

HNGD, it looks like a blast to play.

I do have one thing I've been thinking about, though. When you had Tele GAS, what exactly were you GASing for? Just the shape? That's seriously the _only_ thing "tele" about that guitar . It looks super nice, of course, but I'm just struggling to understand how someone can have tele GAS and choose something that's almost as far from being a tele as it can get. It's not just you either, OP, it seems to be common on SSO. Can someone shed some light on that for me?

Again, HNGD, I'm seriously not trying to shit on your NGD . It looks like a great guitar and I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 28, 2014)

HNGD! I've got some of the older Korean models, they are great guitars.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 28, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> HNGD, it looks like a blast to play.
> 
> I do have one thing I've been thinking about, though. When you had Tele GAS, what exactly were you GASing for? Just the shape? That's seriously the _only_ thing "tele" about that guitar . It looks super nice, of course, but I'm just struggling to understand how someone can have tele GAS and choose something that's almost as far from being a tele as it can get. It's not just you either, OP, it seems to be common on SSO. Can someone shed some light on that for me?



I love the tele shape, not the tele sound. It just doesn't fit into anything I like to play. I guess like me, most people here like to play metal and it just doesn't fit that type of playing. I also don't care for traditional SSS Strats. Again because they don't fit anything I play. But something like this or JR Strat or Tele is classy looking yet capable of playing modern metal.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Dec 28, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> You could make some sweet fretboards with your floor pieces!
> Hngd!



10 string fretboards perhaps lol



Ludgate said:


> Wow, HNGD, that has to be one of the nicest Teles I've seen. Admittedly, I'm kind of a snob when it comes to where the guitar was manufactured, but it seems like factories in Indonesia have been putting out some stellar work in recent years. Any comments on the overall fit and finish?



I mean the top is nothing special which is to be expected from a mass produced guitar. The actual amber finish is very nice. Clear gloss all around. Its a very quality product. Nothing feels cheap on it. Like i said, nothing really to say, its awesome. 



Grand Moff Tim said:


> HNGD, it looks like a blast to play.
> 
> I do have one thing I've been thinking about, though. When you had Tele GAS, what exactly were you GASing for? Just the shape? That's seriously the _only_ thing "tele" about that guitar . It looks super nice, of course, but I'm just struggling to understand how someone can have tele GAS and choose something that's almost as far from being a tele as it can get. It's not just you either, OP, it seems to be common on SSO. Can someone shed some light on that for me?
> 
> Again, HNGD, I'm seriously not trying to shit on your NGD . It looks like a great guitar and I'm glad you're enjoying it.



Nah man i see where youre coming from. Definitely just the body shape though. I was never really into them, but when I started seeing the shape with modern features geared towards heavier music, i started to like them. Then I eventually came around to just liking the..."classic, organic, vintagey?" style of teles as well.

I went with this model because of the pickups. I mostly play aggressive music and have all active pickups in other guitars, so i thought it'd be safe to go with with the coil taps since I can get both sounds respectively. I have also been venturing into different, less aggressive styles of music so i thought this would be a cool tool to experiment with given the possible combination of sounds with the coil taps.



JD27 said:


> I love the tele shape, not the tele sound. It just doesn't fit into anything I like to play. I guess like me, most people here like to play metal and it just doesn't fit that type of playing. I also don't care for traditional SSS Strats. Again because they don't fit anything I play. But something like this or JR Strat or Tele is classy looking yet capable of playing modern metal.



Yep, very well said.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 28, 2014)

HNGD! I've been GASsing for one of these myself, but in the black cherry burst finish or whatever it's called

Same as you - I dig the Tele shape / vibe, but basically just want another les paul


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Dec 29, 2014)

HNGD! Hope you like it! I have the same one - got it 1-2 yrs. ago.


----------



## protest (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice!

If I got a Tele it would probably be one of these. Congrats dude!


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Dec 29, 2014)

Surveyor 777 said:


> HNGD! Hope you like it! I have the same one - got it 1-2 yrs. ago.



Man i missed out on the gold top edition, and apparently there was also a blue one too.


----------



## keJ (Dec 29, 2014)

HNGD!

Just as am GASsing fo4 a nice HH American Telecaster you come in and tease me with this


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Dec 29, 2014)

Really cool specs on that one, nice score!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 30, 2014)

Dayum that's a nice Tele! I've got the same bridge pickup, though I'm not a huge fan of it. Different strokes, though.

Those inlays and finish look gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## craigny (Dec 30, 2014)

Those are awesome...almost pulled the trigger once on one...wish i had...congrats...there is another one, the dark finish by me now...wich i had the $$$.


----------



## Jarmake (Dec 30, 2014)

God damn, i've been drooling for one of these for ages! I once played one just like yours in a local music store and it has been on my top 5 of best playing guitars ever since.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 30, 2014)

HNGD, man. yellow flame tops just _do it _for me , and abalone inlays + rosewood fb = classy af.

also if I may add, " 'Sup " from Frederick.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## JD27 (Dec 30, 2014)

May also surprise some people that the radius is 15.75" on these.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks again boys, very happy with this. 



thatguyupthere said:


> also if I may add, " 'Sup " from Frederick.



dont forget the struggle, dont forget the streets.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 30, 2014)

I need one of these sooooo badly.


----------



## Knyas (Dec 30, 2014)

Had mine for just over a year now, no plans on giving it up. I'll be in a box on the street with the guitar before losing it.


----------



## Gram negative (Dec 31, 2014)

I love the neck profile on these. Its way closer to being an Ibanez or Esp than it is a Fender.


----------

